# Those little metal humidifying disks



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

... the round ones with the clay inside that you douse in water and humidify the tobacco in your pouch... those.

Do these need to stay away from direct contact with the tobacco? They contain water, of course, but perhaps the metal is a barrier? Anyone use these in either their pouch or humidor? Do they work well?

Thanks!


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

They do work, but you also run the risk of 2 things.

1. Uneven moisture levels. The tobacco in contact with it will be wet, while the rest stays dry.

2. The wet tobacco can turn moldy.

If you are trying to keep your tobacco moist, best bet is an air tight container, such as a sealed mason jar or an unopened tin.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Avoid using them, the risk of moldy-ness is too high. Protect the baccy, save the leaf. Airtight containers are the way to go, they will keep the tobacco at the appropriate moisture level. And if it does dry out, simply re-hydrate it. A safe way to re-hydrate is to place the baccy in a shallow bowl, put a damp towel (distilled water only) over the bowl (no direct contact with baccy). Leave for hours or days, when the baccy is at the right RH again, load and puff!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, gents! 

I keep my cellared tobacco in Ball jars but I take 4 oz out at a time and place it in a "kindasorta" air tight glass jar. So far no problem but I was concerned about the glass jars. Looks like a solution in need of a problem.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I often stick with a couple of tins for a couple of weeks at a time. A moisture button, tossed in, does a decent job. I but the button outside the typical paper inner-wrap - never saw mold arise. I might one day - but not yet. For me this is mostly a cold (dry) weather issue.


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

The disks are supposed to be used in a leather or cloth pouch I think. U use them to in my jars w o any ill effects tho! I like my backy very wet.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Phlegmatic said:


> The disks are supposed to be used in a leather or cloth pouch I think. U use them to in my jars w o any ill effects tho! I like my backy very wet.


Do they lie directly on (or in) your tobacco or do you put them on some kind of buffer... heavy paper, light rubber, etc?


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

No barrier, u place them in the tobacco. I stir my jars ever so often, so the disc gets to fondle with other parts of the baccy for a while. ipe:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks! Good info.


----------

